# Horse Treat Recipes w/no Molasses!



## darahbren2010

Horse Oat Cookies
1/2 C. Flour
1/4 t. Baking Powder
1/4 t. Baking Soda
1/4 C. Oil
1/2 C. Sugar
1 T. Milk
1/4 t. Vanilla
1/4 C. Uncooked oatmeal
1 1/2 C. Shredded Carrots

Roll dough into 1 inch balls and bake at 350 for about 15 minutes. Let your babies enjoy!!
(Also you can substitute the vegetable oil for olive oil, and you can add almost anything to these! My horse loves peppermints. Also don't use brown sugar, It contains molasses!)


----------



## darahbren2010

Apple Chewies
2 parts plain oats (I use Quaker)
One part organic no sugar-added apple sauce
1. Mix in bowl with small amount of flour, just enough to help hold them together.
2. Bake at 225 for an hour.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Horsey Pie*
3 sliced apples
2 teaspoons honey
8 peppermints, crushed
2 handfuls oatmeal, plain
3 teaspoons peanut butter
1/2 cup applesauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Mix honey, 1 handful oats, peanut butter, and applesauce in a bowl. Stir and put in microwave for 45 seconds. Spread apple slices in a baking dish. Add mixture on top of apples. Sprinkle peppermint and one handful of oats on top. Bake for 20 minutes or until peppermint melts. Once the peppermint is melted, it looks strange; but your horses will like it. Let cool until warm and sprinkle a little sugar on the top. Feed a little at a time to make sure it doesn't upset your horse's stomach.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Peppermint Apples*
1 large apple
1 shredded carrot
1/2 cup oats
1/4 cup honey
5 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon salt
3 crushed peppermints (or more)

Cut the apples in large chunks and set aside. Mix the honey, peppermints, sugar, and salt in a bowl. Mix the oats and carrots in a separate shallow bowl. Next, coat the apple chunks in the honey mixture and roll in the oat mixture. Place on a plate or tupperware container and refrigerate until you feed to horses. Do not let recipe sit for more than two days. The recipe makes plenty for two horses. Enjoy!


----------



## darahbren2010

*A lil bit o' everything*
5 strawberries
1 cup Golden Grahms
2 1/2 cups Honey Nut Cheerios
2 1/2 cups flour
1 cup applesauce
1/2 cup crushed peppermints
4 baby carrots
2 cut apples
1/2 cup cinnamon
1/4 cup peanut butter
raisins
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Pour all ingredients into a big bowl, and mix well. Shape into balls and place on a cookie sheet. Cook for 15 to 19 minutes. Poe loves them so much.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Yummy Horse Biscuit*
3 cups buscuit mix (instructions listed below)
1 or 2 carrots, coarsely grated
2/3 cup water
1/2 cup sugar

Hint: Make biscuit mix first

Preheat oven to 425 degrees. Combine biscuit mix, carrots, and sugar in a large bowl. Gradually add water to make a soft but not sticky dough. Knead about 15 times on a floured surface. Divide dough into 2 sections and roll each with a well flooured rolling pin to 1/4 inch thickness. Cut with a 2 inch round biscuit or cookie cutter. Bake until lightly browned, about 8 minutes. Makes about 40 biscuits.

Biscuit Mix
10 cups flour
1 2/3 cup instant non fat dry milk
1/3 cup baking powder
2 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 2/3 cups shortening

Combine all ingredients in a large Tupperware bowl (8-10 quarts) that can be covered and refrigerated. Add all ingredients and mix with a mixer VERY well. Mixture should look like fine crumbs. Store tightly covered in the refrigerator. It will last about 3 months. Makes about 15 cups of biscuit mix. They make a great gifts to hand out to your horse friends.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Lip Smakin' Treats*
Gingerbread dough
Apples, grated
Carrots, grated
Oatmeal

Add apples, carrots, and oatmeal to gingerbread dough and mix thoroughly. Drop by spoonfuls onto cookie sheet. Bake at 300 degrees until they look like gingerbread cookies. Let set until room temperature. Serve to your favorite pal as a holiday treat.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Peanut Butter Oat Cookies*
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup water
1/4 cup peanut butter
1/4 cup whole wheat flour

The mixture should be the consistency of cookie dough. If it is too thick, add more water.
Combine water, peanut butter, and flour. Mix well. Cut into shapes or roll into balls. Sprinkle oats on top, and bake at 375 degrees for 15 minutes or until golden brown.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Marcus & Bo's Colorful Horse Muffins*
3 cups oats
2 tablespoons honey or molasses
2 cups water
1 shredded apple
3 tablespoons flour
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 drops food coloring
Crushed peppermints (optional)
Raisins (optional)
In a bowl, combine oats, water, and honey. Mix well. Put in the microwave for 2 minutes. Add shredded apple, brown sugar, crushed peppermints, food coloring, flour, and raisins. Replace in microwave for 2 more minutes. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Grease muffin tins.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Bapples*
1/2 cup peanut butter
2 large carrots
2 apples
1/2 cup sugar
1 cup oatmeal

Heat peanut butter in microwave until creamy. Grate carrots, chop apples. Add all ingredients except sugar in large mixing bowl. Mix together and sprinkle sugar on top of the treat. Store in a pie plate or bowl.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Chrissy's Sugar Rush*
1 apple
2 large carrots
1 tablespoons sugar
Watermelon

Chop the apple into medium slices. Cut the carrots into small pieces. Put them in a bag or Tupperware container. Cut watermelon into small pieces. Put them in with carrots and apples. Add sugar. Close bag or Tupperware, and shake until sugar isn't noticed.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Winter Mash*
Bran Mash
Beet Pulp (pellets soaked for 24 hrs.)
1/2 cup Corn oil (can use olive or vegetable too)
Sweet Feed

Feed morning and evening mixing with warm water for the cold winter days. This helps maintain weight for the hard keepers, gives a shine to the coat and fills their belly with warm mash. Mix ingredients to a consistency your horse likes, each is different.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Healthy Equine Popsicle*
1 cup carrot juice
1/2 cup apple juice
Carrot bits and pieces and/or apple chunks
1 teaspoon sugar
About 2 long carrots (optional)

Mix carrot juice and apple juice together. Add the sugar and mix until it has dissolved. Add the carrots and apples. Place in ice cube containers for bite sized pieces or put a long carrot in the center of a small bowl half way through the freezing process. The carrot will act as a stick. Put in the freezer overnight.


----------



## darahbren2010

*Maggie's Ice Cream Cones*
Mix about 1/4 (one quarter) cup applesauce and a small handful of horse feed. Put in an ice cream cone and sprinkle with a bit of sugar. Add some oats and grated carrots and/or apples on top. We also put her pills inside if she has to take any type of medicine, and she just crunches away never noticing the medicine. Yum, yum... good!


----------

